# President Signs Extension of Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://news.msn.com/politics/obama-signs-extension-to-foreign-surveillance-law




> President Barack Obama has signed into law a five-year extension of the U.S. government's authority to monitor the overseas activity of suspected foreign spies and terrorists.
> 
> The Senate gave final congressional approval Friday in a 73-23 vote. The classified Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act program was on the brink of expiring by year's end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmm, Dianne Feinstein shows what a class act she is once again.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 3, 2013)

SWEET!!


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 3, 2013)

Anytime I see Sen. Feinstein's name attached to anything firearms related from today forward, my first thought is now going to be "I know where this goes. Where it goes is to destroy the 2nd Amendment."


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good....this is a very important tool in the tool box.  Anyone who has ever worked with FISA's can tell you how hard and detailed the request has to be, it's not an easy process.


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 3, 2013)

The thing I wonder is whether or not the disclosure amendment that was proposed would have actually had any negative effect on the FISA, as was suggested by Sen. Feinstein.


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2013)

This story is full of Win and Irony at the same time.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 3, 2013)

Considering FISA content is classified....I would not want the information disclosed.  Thats one of the reasons for an organization like the select intel committee.

"Wyden insisted his group was interested only in making public estimates that already existed."  

Bullshit...


----------



## Scotth (Jan 3, 2013)

As long as we have a FISA court as a check-n-balance mechanism I have no problem with it being classified.


----------

